# Graphics Card upgrade, R7 250(crossfire with APU) or Dedicated



## LeonVolcove (Mar 3, 2014)

Well after my last post about upgrading SSD, now its time for GPU upgrade, but i standing at the crossroad right now which one should i choose? i have $500, Mainly purpose gaming NO overclock, or 3dMark.

help me out by choosing 1 of these 2 option below

Option 1 : 
Crossfire with R7 250
why you guys choose this?
how much FPS boosting?
lets say you you choosing this, which brand you propose?

Option 2 :
Add Dedicated Card(Disable the iGPU)
Why you guys choosing this?
how much FPS boosting?
lets say you choosing this, which dedicated GPU(AMD or Nvidia) and what brand you porpose?

For dedicated GPU my friends suggest for R9 290(non-X) or GTX 780(non-Ti), but we know that AMD GPU price right now is skyrocketing and nvidia gtx 780 is consider(premium price, not so pricier than AMD but still expensive) 

In near future i thinking to add 2 monitor for eyefinity or matrix display so i dont have to ALT+TAB so this upgrade is really important for next 3-4 years before next upgrade.

Sorry for my bad english and Thanks again for any advice or suggestion


----------



## Ronnyv1 (Mar 4, 2014)

r9 290 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127774 $476
most of the 780 non ti are about 500.. you could get a bstock one from evga for significantly less..
http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=8


----------



## LeonVolcove (Mar 4, 2014)

Ronnyv1 said:


> r9 290 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127774 $476
> most of the 780 non ti are about 500.. you could get a bstock one from evga for significantly less..
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=8



Thanks i will look for it



rhino said:


> Yo!
> I just had a look around and it appears that your AMD APU Kaveri A10-7850k only supports the R7 250 and R7 240 (can't see if R7 250X is included).
> Also, as far as I can see, if you go to a higher end card, the APU/CPU performance benfits are nixed.
> Conclusion:
> ...



Well if i go to higher card, lets just say R7 260X or GTX 750 the iGPU performance is pretty useless, but i can just disable to iGPU(if only i know how to do that) and make that A10-7850k as stand alone CPU and add dedicated GPU, Thanks for that info


----------



## rhino (Mar 4, 2014)

LeonVolcove said:


> Thanks i will look for it
> 
> 
> 
> Well if i go to higher card, lets just say R7 260X or GTX 750 the iGPU performance is pretty useless, but i can just disable to iGPU(if only i know how to do that) and make that A10-7850k as stand alone CPU and add dedicated GPU, Thanks for that info



The thing is this chip consists of 12 cores. 8 dedicated to GPU and 4 to CPU.
If you disable iGPU there's no point having that particular chip.


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 4, 2014)

Here is a answer for the crossfire configuration:










and for the dedicated probably a 290 would be best


----------



## LeonVolcove (Mar 4, 2014)

rhino said:


> The thing is this chip consists of 12 cores. 8 dedicated to GPU and 4 to CPU.
> If you disable iGPU there's no point having that particular chip.



hahaha i know that my first mistake but that A10 is good deal in the start that i cant resist that performance, but over time i thinking relying on iGPU only a waste of potential if i got some budget for upgrade


----------



## LeonVolcove (Mar 4, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Here is a answer for the crossfire configuration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




better than i thought that crossfire performance but still below 40 FPS(altough Full HD resolution and high settings)
any reason why? i read many site but i dont bought them all, 50-50 i must say

almost forgot i found this intersting maybe you can me  tell this
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_a10_7850k_apu_review,16.html
and page 17


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 4, 2014)

LeonVolcove said:


> better than i thought that crossfire performance but still below 40 FPS(altough Full HD resolution and high settings)
> any reason why? i read many site but i dont bought them all, 50-50 i must say



FPS will depends on the benchmark.





LeonVolcove said:


> almost forgot i found this intersting maybe you can me  tell this
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_a10_7850k_apu_review,16.html
> and page 17




What do you want us to tell you?


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 4, 2014)

> almost forgot i found this interesting maybe you can me tell this
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_a10_7850k_apu_review,16.html
> and page 17



It's measured with a dedicated graphics card (GeForce GTX 580). Thats why the difference if that's what you ment.


----------



## LeonVolcove (Mar 5, 2014)

IF "GTX580" with A10-7850k can get that MUCH FPS i wonder how R9 290 or GTX780 gonna show


----------



## Vario (Mar 5, 2014)

or a gtx 580 with an i3 or i5? All that page you linked to shows is that that benchmark isn't cpu limited. For most current games though, videocard is more important than processor, now that the cheapest processors have atleast 2 cores for the most part.


----------



## LeonVolcove (Mar 5, 2014)

Okay so what all of you suggest or advice? Crossfire with R7 250 or Dedicated graphics card


----------



## rhino (Mar 5, 2014)

Crossfire.
R7 250 won't break the bank then at least you know.


----------



## Ronnyv1 (Mar 6, 2014)

I say dedicated, and with that card its a single gpu that will last quite a long time and better yet, without crossfire issues.


----------



## LeonVolcove (Mar 7, 2014)

2 days of thinking i am stuck with this R9 290 or GTX780 or lower than that R9 280x or new 280 or GTX770
with my GPU upgrade my PSU should upgrade too i think
what do you say? is 850watt enough?


----------

